# Salt product safe for grass?



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Is there any salt/ice melt product that is less detramental to grass around sidewalks and such.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You can try calcium.

Heres for example.

http://www.scotwoodindustries.com/pageprodRoadRunner.htm


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We ONLY use "Enviornmelt" we used quite a bit of it last year and no problems in spring and so far. It runs about 8.50 per 50lb bag.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

The calcium is sold in this area. I will look into that. As for the enviromelt...where do you get that. I could not find it doing a search.


----------



## ALGS (Feb 16, 2007)

I sub out my fert work to Natural Lawn, and they sell ice melt. It's 15 bucks per 50 pound bag but there website i believe has a wrong price. There stuff is really good and doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## Natures Edge (Nov 15, 2006)

*Environmelt*

You can find the Environmelt or a sister product from a company called Reinders In Milwaukee. I think they have 8 locations throughout the State. If the don't carry the Environmelt, ask for the product Avalanche. They have it in 22lb, 50lb and supersacks. Probably about $9-10 a bag because the manufacturers freight is higher to get to Milwaukee for distribution.


----------



## SnowMelt2006 (Nov 27, 2006)

Road Runner is about 98% sodium.

Avalanche and Environmelt are about the same.

They are all rock salt based with very little of anything else added to the mix.

Just FYI.


----------

